# Searching for nice white boy



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I am looking for a nice white standard male. I want a flashy pretty dog that can hike and do agility and anything else we get into. Any ideas? I've been searching the internet, but haven't found much.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Reesmom said:


> I am looking for a nice white standard male. I want a flashy pretty dog that can hike and do agility and anything else we get into. Any ideas? I've been searching the internet, but haven't found much.


Do you care if the breeder is close or not ?


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I would prefer it, I'm not big on shipping, by air anyway. But I'll drive as much as 8 -10 hours if I have too.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Olie has just had a thread on here that started a few days ago about whites. You may want to refer to it. There are some really nice sites and breeders that have come up on there. Good luck in your search!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

One of the ladies here has a nice white boy up for adoption. I don't know if you are looking for a puppy but there is adoption route.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I am sorry I am just lol at the title just readying it reminds me of a dating ad 

I am of no help then i don't know any breeders in the south areas. I think you should go to a akc dog show and see when the poodle will be shown and talk to the handlers or breeders there. I think going to dog shows is the best thing to do.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

From your avatar, it looks like you have a Toy, Mini and Standard. What are you currently doing with these dogs?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> I am sorry I am just lol at the title just readying it reminds me of a dating ad
> 
> I am of no help then i don't know any breeders in the south areas. I think you should go to a akc dog show and see when the poodle will be shown and talk to the handlers or breeders there. I think going to dog shows is the best thing to do.


You are funny!! You`re absolutely right though!!


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't know if Diane has any left, but she has a white litter:
http://www.dgani.com/


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

roxy25 said:


> I am sorry I am just lol at the title just readying it reminds me of a dating ad
> 
> I am of no help then i don't know any breeders in the south areas. I think you should go to a akc dog show and see when the poodle will be shown and talk to the handlers or breeders there. I think going to dog shows is the best thing to do.


I thought about that after I wrote it. :laugh:


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

cbrand said:


> From your avatar, it looks like you have a Toy, Mini and Standard. What are you currently doing with these dogs?


My standard is a rescue. She has health issues from her former life and is very layed back dog. She walks with us some, but mostly is content to stay close to home (the couch). She is 9, and is getting down in her hips. My mini is 10. He did flyball for a little while and we hike a lot. He got a herniated (sp ?) disk awhile back and is not able to do as much. My toy does pretty much whatever she wants and runs my salon. I have also trained a border collie and a lab to compete in Agility. Also dock diving with the lab. We are a pretty active bunch. The lab died of a birth defect and the border collie is being place with a competitive home due to the fact that since I run my own business now I don't have the time he requires. He has behavioral issues that, despite several trainers, I have not been able to resolve. Genetic we believe. Anyway, that is my history.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow how will you choose his home then? Will it be pretty difficult since you are an active family to find a home suitable for him? Your family sounds perfect for a border collie.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I know, and it's not that I don't want him anymore. When I got him I was managing a dog activity center. He went to work with me and did daycare all day and we could practice agility daily. We went to several seminars with trainers to try to help his aggression to people he doesn't know. Nothing worked. I can't take him out in public. He is an awsome agility dog. Since he can't come to work with me, and I don't have the time to work him like a border collie needs to be worked, I feel like it not fair to him. I have some people that know him that are taking him. They can do what he loves and they understand him.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

OH he needs a farm! There are not as many people and a lot more animals to herd around which is instinctual for the border collie. I hope you find him the right place.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> I am sorry I am just lol at the title just readying it reminds me of a dating ad
> 
> QUOTE]Even sadder...I instantly thought "dog stuff"
> not about men *sigh*


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

eh R it's too bd your all the way down there- i've got a white up here looking for a home... but oh so far


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

There are some awesome breeders in FL (Hightide and Lakecove, off the otop of my head) and you should definately check out Olie's thread.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I knew I had just visited a nice looking site in GA but couldn't remember the name. Here it is:
http://www.stargazerpoodles.com/


There's also this one:
http://www.kalankennels.com/Contactus.html

One in Alabama:
http://www.jushaekennel.com/9101.html

Some more in Florida
http://www.dgani.com/litters.htm

http://www.chrystalgallantstandardpoodles.com/photos.cfm


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I have emailed some of those. I haven't heard back yet. Thanks. I'll check out this others.


----------

